# Talbot express (petrol) clutch problem



## thebaglady (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi Guys 

I have just bought an Eldiss autoquest talbot express with Peugeot engine. The The guy that sold it me ahd his mechanic go over it before i picked it up as I would driving 400 miles to take it back home. This is where I became too trusting whenever i go to look at a vehicle I always check everything out myself but as the mechanic was there i thought there was no need to, both guys reassured me of its reliability. The sellers meachnic said it needed a new clutch so when i got there they were still putting the gearbox back. When they had finished and i tried it out the clutch pedal was really high and I couldn't seeem to find the bite and had trouble engaging the gears. The mechanic and seller said it would take me a while to get used to it. Reassured by them that the vehicle was roadworthy and everything was working i proceeded home along the motorway. 60 miles later i broke down the police found me on the ahrd shoulder with no lights as my hazards wouldn't work. Fortunately i had taken out breakdown cover and i was towed off and the guy tried to adjust the clutch but couldn't he said there was no bite (surprise) and he was unable to fix it i was then transported all the way home. I have tried to get in touch with the previous owner but he is not responding to my phone calls or e mails. I am feeling really sick about it i am now scared to go near the van in case i find comething else wrong with it. I am unable to understand the mentality of someone who could let me go down the motorway with a vehicle in this caondition, and it has ruined my Xmas. The van has done 88900 miles. Is ther anyone out there who could throw any light on what could be wrong with my clutch and do they know anyone reliable in the Towcester region who I could ask to give my van a checkover.


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your plight, but the clutch is patently wrongly fitted if the breakdown bloke couldnt get any life out of it.
You really should have taken your own mechanic; the other bloke was being paid by the seller - and there are plenty of unscrupulous folk out there who dont give a damn once your cash is in their back pocket.

Hope you get sorted without anymore faults.


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Get in touch with the "preloved forum", they are the Talbot Express experts, not sure of the web address, but I'll try to find it ,if I do I'll post it on here. arh.


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

preloved.co.uk, go to campervan section, and ask.arh.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Have a chat with your local trading standards people. the law in respect of selling vehicles changed a few years ago in favour of the purchaser. Rogue sellers, even private ones can no longer hide under the "Sold as seen" umbrella !!

Or try a local solicitor, most of them now give an initial 30 minute consultation for free. take along as much evidence clearly laid out as you can (to make sure you quality advice on the evidence you have) 

You may well be a in a strong position but you do need to seek advice first.

Good luck !!


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Sounds a horrible state to find yourself in.
Obviously can't tell you what the problem is but...
We owned a petrol Talbot Express 20 years old and you can't find a better vehicle for economic repair and bullet-proof nature. When you do get it sorted, I am sure you will get your money's worth out of it.
Patrick


----------

